

Documents reveal NSA’s extensive involvement in targeted killing program - conductor
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/documents-reveal-nsas-extensive-involvement-in-targeted-killing-program/2013/10/16/29775278-3674-11e3-8a0e%2D4e2cf80831fc_story.html

======
jgalt212
Well, I'd hope they'd use all available resources to make sure they were
targeting the correct people.

~~~
bediger4000
Right, but two administrations claimed the NSA _was not_ involved.

The worrying comes in two parts: (1) pervasive, multi-administration lying.
(2) The same NSA that's hoovering up all US telecom CDRs, is also using
similar information for "targeted killings", which have included US citizens,
and are done WITHOUT A TRIAL.

It doesn't take too much imagination to extend "all available resources" to
some group in the USA (litters, folks who talk on cell phones while driving,
sex addicts, marijuana-smoking jazz musicians, Roma, Down's Syndrome) and to
"targeted kill" them without due process.

